# Linksys router not accepting new connections



## Thrillhouse (Oct 12, 2011)

I am going to a clients place in the near future and am going to attempt to resolve their issues with their router.

It's a linksys wireless router attached to their service provider modem and it can no longer recieve new connections. The pc's connected to it before still run through ti fine but any new laptops using the proper authentication and password are unable to make a connection.

First thing I am going to try is a factory reset(they mentioned resetting the router but they may have just rebooted it), However, I'm wondering if any of you have encountered a similiar issue in the past.

Thanks in advance for any tips or advice you could provide!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

maybe worth finding the exact model and downloading the user manual 

you may want to check the DHCP range and see if that set to a low number - that would stop extra PCs connecting 
also check if Mac filtering is on 
then I would log into the router and remove the wireless security and see if they can now connect 
or 
just try a reset first - your call 
also you may need to do a full power cycle


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Just jumping in and reseting the router to factory specs is not a wise course of action.
You would want to document all the settings before doing so at the very least.

I would suggest you start by looking at the dhcp scope [if its large enough] and if the router is doing mac filtering which is what the issue sounds like.

Only mac addresses previously registered with the router are allowed access is what mac filtering /ip reservations are about. This would prevent new laptops from access the internet


----------



## Thrillhouse (Oct 12, 2011)

the router is a D-Link DIR-615 and the manual is located at http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/pdf/D-Link-DIR-615-Manual.pdf.

If I'm not able to find the logon credentials once I have a computer in the area that can access it (the previously registered machines all have debilitating issues that I'm also attempting to solve) it would be best to just factory reset it and go to the default configuration page right?

THen I could set up wpa2 with a password I know and ensure the setting you mentioned weren't being enforced.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The router is a Dlink not a Linksys then...

Your dealing with a client so backup and recovery should be your first priority before changing anything.

As advised:

1. Document all settings on the router.

2. Backup current settings to a USB stick for quick recovery.

Time consuming it may be but you then have two means of recovery to restore internet connectivity to current machines if need be.

3. Under setup go to Lan setup the DHCP scope should be in there.

4. Under advanced wireless filter is where you find mac address filtering it probably set to deny all with a list of exceptions you will need to add probmatic machines mac address in here.

5. They should be able to give you the login credentials to the Dlink or check the manual if still set to default.


----------



## Thrillhouse (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for your help, my bad on the Router brand, I was recalling the conversation I had with them before visiting the site.

The setting backup can be done by usb directly from the router most of the times correct?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't think the dir-615 has a USB port so you can do it via one of the workstations already connected to the dir with a USB stick attached to the workstation USB port but document the settings of the dir again.

Don't forget to check mac address filtering and DHCP scope as others have already advised also check configuration settings on the probmatic workstation are correct as well and drivers are up to date for the wireless adapter.

Are there any error messges when trying to connect if so please post them in your next reply for us to review they may shed some light.


----------

